# The history of the wine



## Cyricus (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd like to gather some informations and knowledge of the (medieval) history of the wine and wine-cellars. Every post, c/p, link etc related to this subject will be the most welcome. Regards!


----------



## BookStop (Jun 7, 2008)

You might try the knowledge section on this website:

Deutsche Weine | Home

Germany has a lot of wine history and lore. Heidelberg castle houses they world's largest winecask/barrel that is so large, it has a dancefloor on top. Might be worth looking that up. I'm not sure what kind of info you are looking for, but Germany is a good place to start for medieval culture in general (and wine is the number 3rd comsumed drink in the country behind coffe and beer).


----------



## Cyricus (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, that's a good beginning either, thank you. I'm searching for general informations, nothing specified. Actually, I love the topics of medieval daily life and I'm writing a medieval fiction novel - and this is also the reason of my info-gathering.


----------



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 22, 2008)

well here's an interesting fact, when people just started making wine sometimes whole villages would get sick from the use of wild yeast.  these were epidemics that nobody could figure out, but needless to say wine cultivation is much more in control these days


----------

